# SRAM Apex on 2003 Lemond Nevada City?



## dauphin (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a Lemond Nevada City from 2003 with worn out old Sora components. I'd like to keep the frame, for sentimental reasons and was wondering if I could install SRAM Apex on it. Will I have to use a different type of crankset and bottom bracket. The Nevada City is 68 mm English threaded. I assume the other components will be no problem to mount.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Dunno...are the old crank/chainrings/bottom bracket worn out? If so, you can replace them w/ SRAM no problem. If not, you can use them w/ the new parts as long as the crank is a double.


----------



## dauphin (Jul 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, the old crankset is a Sora triple which uses a square taper bottom bracket. I thought I might go with an FSA Vero compact crank that works with a square taper bottom bracket and then outfit the rest with the Apez derailleurs, shifters, cassette, and chain. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

68mm english will work fine with SRAM's GXP outboard BB's. No need to stay square taper if you don't want to. 

That being said, if you want to run a shimano or even a campagnolo 10 speed crankset, you could.


----------



## dauphin (Jul 31, 2006)

charlox5 said:


> 68mm english will work fine with SRAM's GXP outboard BB's. No need to stay square taper if you don't want to.
> 
> That being said, if you want to run a shimano or even a campagnolo 10 speed crankset, you could.


Thank you! That is exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------

